# Who Is The Oldest



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

I would be interested to know who is the oldest member at The Shack, that is still actively participating in their theatres...By that I mean, those who are still doing things like improving acoustics, calibrating and tweaking their systems, and the occasional upgrade..

Being an "oldie" myself, I am aware that there are very few of us on the forums..

I'm now 67 and almost every day I'm doing "something" in the theatre..even if it's just cleaning things..

Let's hear from you oldies out there, and what you're up to..


----------



## superchad (Mar 7, 2008)

My dad is 68 and still tinkering around with his HT and Stereo room...his name is Richard so its not a bad word:spend: My origianl word was differnt from tinckering but was edited for some reason...now my post makes no sense, just wanted to clear that up before folks thought I was an old guy with a loose mind.


----------



## Zembonez (Mar 17, 2008)

Well Prof... I thought I was probably on the list but I'm just 48. Looks as if I have a ways to go to catch up with the excellent likes of you.


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Good on him...Is he a member here...if not why not.?..


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Zembonez said:


> Well Prof... I thought I was probably on the list but I'm just 48. Looks as if I have a ways to go to catch up with the excellent likes of you.


Aw..shucks..I'm all embarrased:innocent:
I'm afraid Zembonez you only qualify as a young man..:bigsmile:


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

I am only 19. At least, that is while I am playing with all of these toys.


----------



## DRB (Feb 18, 2008)

67, eh? Whippersnapper! I may only be 55 but I _feel_ a lot older.


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

And how old are you when you're not playing with your toys,?:bigsmile:


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

DRB said:


> 67, eh? Whippersnapper! I may only be 55 but I _feel_ a lot older.


If the concensus was about "who feels the oldest" I would have to win hands down...There are some days...:rolleyesno:.!!!!


----------



## Zembonez (Mar 17, 2008)

I'm honored to be called a young man! Especially by the Home Theater Yoda.:bigsmile:


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Hmm, where is Sonnie in this discussion?:waiting:


----------



## DRB (Feb 18, 2008)

May God bless you, Prof. A man needs something he feels passionate about. :R


----------



## SteveB (Oct 20, 2006)

This is one of the few forums that I read where I'm not the oldest member. Makes me a happy camper. I will celebrate my 39th birthday this year for the 17th time.


----------



## Zembonez (Mar 17, 2008)

I just love the fact that some things don't diminish with age. My love of faithful audio reproduction is at its highest level ever at 48. My computer room system is well beyond anything I had when I was in my twenties...


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Zembonez said:


> I'm honored to be called a young man! Especially by the Home Theater *Yoda*.:bigsmile:


:rofl: :R


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

DRB said:


> May God bless you, Prof. A man needs something he feels passionate about. :R


Actually I do feel very blessed to be able to physically and mentally, still be active in my greatest interest of all time...HOME THEATRE!!..


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

SteveB said:


> This is one of the few forums that I read where I'm not the oldest member. Makes me a happy camper. I will celebrate my 39th birthday this year for the 17th time.


:rofl: :rofl:..Come on..own up, just how old are you !!!:bigsmile:


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Zembonez said:


> I just love the fact that some things don't diminish with age. My love of faithful audio reproduction is at its highest level ever at 48. .


Enjoy it while you can...your hearing will start to go after fifty..:rofl:


----------



## Zembonez (Mar 17, 2008)

Home theater is just the latest in a long line of high quality audio in my life. I have explored vinyl extensively, SACD, DVD audio, and CDs of course... and finally Home Theater. The intricacies of HT are something I never thought would come to be in consumer audio reproduction. I have fallen in love with this stuff!

As a new member I thank you guys for making me feel welcome here.


----------



## Zembonez (Mar 17, 2008)

Prof. said:


> Enjoy it while you can...your hearing will start to go after fifty..:rofl:


Unfortunately, many years of mixing sound for bands in the early 80s have already taken their toll on my hearing. Luckily I can still enjoy quality audio... I hope there exists another 20 years where I can enjoy.

Sorry for the post hogging gentlemen.


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Zembonez said:


> Home theater is just the latest in a long line of high quality audio in my life. I have explored vinyl extensively, SACD, DVD audio, and CDs of course... and finally Home Theater. The intricacies of HT are something I never thought would come to be in consumer audio reproduction. I have fallen in love with this stuff!
> 
> As a new member I thank you guys for making me feel welcome here.


You're very welcome..
Hey..when I first started in audio/stereo, all we had was vinyl LP records!!.I can't imagine what you guys will have in 40 years time.!!!.


----------



## Zembonez (Mar 17, 2008)

Ha... Only 40 years? You better be right here enjoying them with us!


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Zembonez said:


> Unfortunately, many years of mixing sound for bands in the early 80s have already taken their toll on my hearing. Luckily I can still enjoy quality audio... I hope there exists another 20 years where I can enjoy..


I've done some of that myself in my earlier years..and listened to ear shattering Rock..But I still have pretty good hearing, so I wouldn't be too concerned about it..


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Where's all the other oldies.?
Come on..get out of your rocking chairs and show yourselves!!:bigsmile:


----------



## AverageJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

Prof. said:


> Enjoy it while you can...your hearing will start to go after fifty..:rofl:



Huh?... What? (54)


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

AverageJoe said:


> Huh?... What? (54)


:bigsmile: Good one!!


----------



## hyghwayman (Jan 15, 2008)

My mind thinks I'm still in my 20's:yay:, but after two Auto accidents my body feels/creeks more like I'm in my 70's :scratch:. At 42 my hearing is still quite good though :clap:raying:.


----------



## SteveB (Oct 20, 2006)

Prof. said:


> :rofl: :rofl:..Come on..own up, just how old are you !!!:bigsmile:


If my math is correct 39+17 = 56. :surrender:

I remember back in the day when I bought what I thought was the speaker to end all speakers, some HUGE Cerwin Vega that I don't remember the model number of, we used to take the covers off and crank the volume up and blow out kitchen matches. You know those real big wooden matches? Those speakers were so big and heavy it almost took two people to carry them.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

I'm "only" 50 but I know what lcaillo means by being _""only 19 while playing with all of these toys""_. So far it looks like you win, Prof.! :bigsmile:


----------



## Bob_99 (May 8, 2006)

I'm 60 and still tweaking away at trying to improve things. I recently finished redoing the room treatment which really increased the depth of the sound stage. I'm now considering doing an IB or an LLT up in the ceiling to extend the lows. After that, before I retire and if the economy doesn't totally collapse, I hope to do one final upgrade of the speakers if I think I can really improve the sound.

Moving those 100+ pound subs is getting a little more tiring. :thud:

Bob


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

Prof. said:


> Where's all the other oldies.?
> Come on..get out of your rocking chairs and show yourselves!!:bigsmile:


I, too, am 67. Guess that was a good year.

Kal


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

38 here not so young but still young at heart. Its great to see the spread in ages on here.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Mike P. said:


> I'm "only" 50 but I know what lcaillo means by being _""only 19 while playing with all of these toys""_. So far it looks like you win, Prof.! :bigsmile:


Well, I have to admit that when I work on those toys up close I have to use my 48 year old eyes, and their glasses. At more than a couple of feet, though (just past the end of my reach) I am lucky that my vision is still that 19 y.o. 20/20 and 20/17.


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

lcaillo said:


> Well, I have to admit that when I work on those toys up close I have to use my 48 year old eyes, and their glasses. At more than a couple of feet, though (just past the end of my reach) I am lucky that my vision is still that 19 y.o. 20/20 and 20/17.


Makes for easy double-blind testing, no? :unbelievable:

Kal


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

SteveB said:


> If my math is correct 39+17 = 56. :surrender:
> 
> I remember back in the day when I bought what I thought was the speaker to end all speakers, some HUGE Cerwin Vega that I don't remember the model number of, we used to take the covers off and crank the volume up and blow out kitchen matches. You know those real big wooden matches? Those speakers were so big and heavy it almost took two people to carry them.


I remember the Cerwin Vega's..
I had something similar.in cabinets the size of refrigerators, and it was great fun blowing out matches from the ports..


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Bob_99 said:


> Moving those 100+ pound subs is getting a little more tiring. :thud:
> 
> Bob


Yeah..that's the down side as you get older..You can still move heavy stuff around and get up and down ladders..but not for as long as you used to..
I have to take a break every hour or so to recover..


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Kal Rubinson said:


> I, too, am 67. Guess that was a good year.
> 
> Kal


Ah!!..we have a draw so far...and yes, that was a good year..


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

tonyvdb said:


> 38 here not so young but still young at heart. Its great to see the spread in ages on here.


Yes...that's the key..you have to be young at heart if you want to survive old age..


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Well ... I'll be 22 each leg next January :whistling:


----------



## Zembonez (Mar 17, 2008)

tonyvdb said:


> Its great to see the spread in ages on here.


What I really like is the spread of ages - all interested in the same thing. That's cool gentlemen!:raped:


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

lcaillo said:


> Hmm, where is Sonnie in this discussion?:waiting:


:hide:

I am still a young chump... still on this side of 50 and holding strong. :flex:


----------



## southsound (Dec 7, 2007)

Just turned 62 last Thursday. Nice thing about that magical age is that I'll soon be getting an extra check each month that (with my bride's permission) can go for some new toys for the theater. Although I'm fairly new to this whole home theater thing we have been enjoying our new room like I never thought possible. It's amazing how you chuckle at those cute little 40" or so sets when your main viewing is done on a 115" screen.:heehee:


----------



## conchyjoe7 (Aug 28, 2007)

Guess I might as well hobble up to the podium here...55 this year...was "invincible" for 40 years and then the bottom dropped out with hereditary Diabetes leading to heart disease and a lot of other ummmm shall we say inconvenient truths?! I'm mortal and that really comes as a shock to me...hehe. I still dabble at the stuff, but man if I have to get down on the floor; it's all over! This hobby is good for and embraces all ages.
I have loved it for 40+ years in all it's iterations


----------



## DougMac (Jan 24, 2008)

Every morning I get a shock. I go to the bathroom and there's some old geezer staring at me from the mirror. I can't be a minute over 24, yet I was born December 6, 1950!

Our local PBS station has been running a fundraiser. They've been showing the series where they bring back artists from the 60's to sing their hits. One night was folk music and last night was pop.

What pushed me over the edge was the nice little grandmother exhorting us to pledge. At first I thought it was Ellen Corby, but it turned out to be Michelle Phillips! :O

Doug


----------



## Bob_99 (May 8, 2006)

DougMac said:


> Every morning I get a shock. I go to the bathroom and there's some old geezer staring at me from the mirror. I can't be a minute over 24, yet I was born December 6, 1950!
> 
> Our local PBS station has been running a fundraiser. They've been showing the series where they bring back artists from the 60's to sing their hits. One night was folk music and last night was pop.
> 
> ...


Yes, isn't it a shock when you see the women you dreamt about in your younger days show up looking elderly? :scared: They were so beautiful and now their just people. I try to convince myself that I haven't changed that much. :bigsmile:

Bob


----------



## conchyjoe7 (Aug 28, 2007)

He-he here's a guy who's in the same boat as we are (turn on sound)...Oh well.

http://www.heraldnet.com/article/20071221/MULTIMEDIA/283841756


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

conchyjoe7 said:


> Guess I might as well hobble up to the podium here...55 this year...was "invincible" for 40 years and then the bottom dropped out with hereditary Diabetes leading to heart disease and a lot of other ummmm shall we say inconvenient truths?! I'm mortal and that really comes as a shock to me...hehe. I still dabble at the stuff, but man if I have to get down on the floor; it's all over! This hobby is good for and embraces all ages.
> I have loved it for 40+ years in all it's iterations


I'm in a similar position to you..I was struck with a hereditary disease called E.F.T. at 50!..This only occurs in males and is similar to Parkinson Disease..
I can't use a pen or a screwdriver, without using both hands to steady the shake, but it hasn't stopped me from doing the things I like to do, including building my own theatre..


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

DougMac said:


> Every morning I get a shock. I go to the bathroom and there's some old geezer staring at me from the mirror.


:rofl: That's what I see every morning also...only wait till you get to my age..then you'll really get a shock..
I sometimes wonder.."who is this person staring back at me".:bigsmile:


----------



## Macfan424 (Feb 20, 2007)

Prof. said:


> ...Hey..when I first started in audio/stereo, all we had was vinyl LP records!!...


Me too. But the LP's were mono only! Played though one of those refrigerator sized speakers. Fortunately, we only needed one! Most of the gear was home made or built from kits!

My first "Home Theater" used a quad decoder to extract surround sound from a first generation Beta HiFi that cost almost three times as much as my Blu-ray player. (Probably more like 15 or 20X in current dollars.) :yikes:



Prof. said:


> I would be interested to know who is the oldest member at The Shack, that is still actively participating in their theatres...
> 
> I'm now 67 and almost every day I'm doing "something" in the theatre....





Prof. said:


> Where's all the other oldies.?
> Come on..get out of your rocking chairs and show yourselves!!:bigsmile:


 Okay, I'll answer the call... and break the current tie. :T

I'm 74... and still adding, tinkering and considering what might be next. :daydream:

Feel younger, though, except when that aforementioned geezer looks back at me in the mirror.


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

WOW!!..Macfan..you win hands down!!:T

Firstly, welcome to The Shack.. and it's great to see someone who I would consider my senior, to be still active in HT..
It just goes to show you...You're never too old to enjoy home theatre..and it helps if you don't feel your age..


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Yes, Welcome to the Shack Macfan. Good to see you here
Enjoy your stay.


----------



## hyghwayman (Jan 15, 2008)

Macfan424 said:


> Okay, I'll answer the call... and break the current tie. :T
> 
> I'm 74... and still adding, tinkering and considering what might be next. :daydream:
> 
> Feel younger, though, except when that aforementioned geezer looks back at me in the mirror.


:wave: Macfan, 
Welcome to the Shack!
Also thanks, you make me feel very young at 42:jiggy:.


----------



## Macfan424 (Feb 20, 2007)

Thanks for the warm welcome, everyone. :wave: I've been lurking here for quite a while, but I couldn't resist posting in this thread.


----------



## alan monro (May 9, 2006)

Prof I AM 62 AND STILL ALIVE AND KICKING . I AM ALWAYS IN MY ht checking and adjusting and sleeping , It is so comfy in there , especially listening to Cd's . Kind regards Alan .Monro ./COLOR]


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

It's nice to know I have a few elderly brothers, here at The Shack.:yay: :T
I was beginning to think that I was the only crazy old geezer still playing with his HT!!.:bigsmile:


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

I disagree with the "crazy" part! :bigsmile:


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Mike...I always thought anyone who devotes a large portion of their time to building, adjusting, modifying, re-building, tweaking, adjusting again..and finally spending their evenings watching moving images..would probably be considered, by the rest of the population..*"Crazy"*..:coocoo: :dumbcrazy::unbelievable: :thud: :bigsmile:
But don't we just love it..:heehee: :yay::jiggy::rofl:


----------



## fibreKid (Apr 20, 2006)

I hope to still be going strong for the next few years ... I'm 48, still learning, still playing ...
still messing with the knobs and gadgets :bigsmile:


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

One of the greatest things that I've discovered in my latter years is, if you continue to be mentally and physically active after retirement, you can avoid many of the "aged" problems which beset so many people..
Between all the writing /correspondence on these forums, and my theatre building activities, plus all the general work around the property and other things I build..I should live to be a hundred..:unbelievable: :bigsmile:


----------



## Macfan424 (Feb 20, 2007)

Prof. said:


> One of the greatest things that I've discovered in my latter years is, if you continue to be mentally and physically active after retirement, you can avoid many of the "aged" problems which beset so many people..
> Between all the writing /correspondence on these forums, and my theatre building activities, plus all the general work around the property and other things I build..I should live to be a hundred..:unbelievable: :bigsmile:


 Or at least it may seem that long! :joke:

Seriously, I completely agree with you. And there is even research that confirms it. :reading:


----------



## Jusbegood (Dec 24, 2006)

O.K.,I'll make a declarative statement of saying.......It looks as if I'm the oldest member of this forum; so far. I'm 74 years young. I attribute my initial interest of music to my grandfather; who had an old RCA Victrola, and would let me hear his music collection of shellac records, in his half-basement (HT). He would 1st identify the instruments that were playing, and each subsequent platter that he played, would ask me to identify them correctly.

I've been on the merry-go-round of music ever since.I'm still keeping my head in the pencil sharpener by converting my massive vinyl library into digital. I've figured that I'll be finished when I'm about 84. Here's to "HEAD SHAPING."


----------



## alan monro (May 9, 2006)

Good on you , Kind regards Alan Monro


----------



## Macfan424 (Feb 20, 2007)

Jusbegood said:


> O.K.,I'll make a declarative statement of saying.......It looks as if I'm the oldest member of this forum; so far...


 That makes us tied... at least in birthday count. :bigsmile: You probably win on points if we count months, though. :surrender:


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Jusbegood said:


> O.K.,I'll make a declarative statement of saying.......It looks as if I'm the oldest member of this forum; so far. I'm 74 years young.


Good to see another good old oldie..:bigsmile:



> I attribute my initial interest of music to my grandfather; who had an old RCA Victrola, and would let me hear his music collection of shellac records, in his half-basement (HT). He would 1st identify the instruments that were playing, and each subsequent platter that he played, would ask me to identify them correctly.


That's an interesting point about your grandfather..
They do say that we quite often inherit our grandfathers traits..and I certainly inherited at least one of them..But my grandfather was not into music..

In my earlier years, I was a mad experimenter with chemicals..nearly blew myself up..
My grandfather was a Bio-Chemist, and I spent many long hours in his home Laboratory, watching and listening to him..hence the interest..

There was no real musical interests in my family, but my father was the greatest DIY guy I ever came across..
I think that speaks for itself..:bigsmile:


----------

